# I just discovered something while reading the forum



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You all sound like me

LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You feeling ok duck?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel fine, why do you ask?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a VERY random post. LOL

Carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a mod needs to move this to the "status update" forum . . . :mellow:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> a mod needs to move this to the "status update" forum . . . :mellow:


Yeah, but I didn't want to hide my "congrats status"...

Of course, of all people, I thought you would have picked up on my meaning  and got the conversation rolling 

Anyway, anyone a die hard Seinfeld fan?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

{Quote} Anyway, anyone a die hard Seinfeld fan? {Quote}

I was a latecomer to the Seinfeld series (as I have been of other shows). I started to watch it when they came on as reruns.

I would have to say that it is one of my favorites.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I watch paint dry, and fish roll. One involves an umbrella the other a ball.

Eye kin speyull!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys partying earlier in Japan than us? Don't know about watching the paint dry Joe, just like people doing their everyday thing. Some happy, some sad. Some look like they are reflecting on things, others pissed off as you know what. Just people, like all of us doing their own thing. It fascinates me. And boy, I have some quirks too. Can't imagine what they think of me. Excuse my rambling, and HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Scooby Doo Bop ! :looney:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Treefork's Doberman is scary.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> {Quote} Anyway, anyone a die hard Seinfeld fan? {Quote}
> 
> I would have to say that it is one of my favorites.


THANK YOU! And what sealed the humor in that, is when George got the audio book 

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > {Quote} Anyway, anyone a die hard Seinfeld fan? {Quote}
> ...


.

.

ahh, now i know why i didnt get it, sorry - i hate seinfeld , i think ive only seen 2 complete episodes of the show . but yet, the shows former head writer, larry david- i like his show , curb your enthusiasm . maybe i just hate the person seinfeld . :iono:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


no need to appologize.. I am not the type to say "I can't believe" just because I think something is great.. 

Anyway.. setting seinfeld aside.. it was refering to reading everyones comments silently, my inner voice sounds like me... in another words,, I don't make different voices to suite each members post ( with the exception of some  )

anyway.. don't feel bad.. so far only 2 people got it,,, or at least found it quasi humorous


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Quasi~~modo.....................................................esque.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Cantstandya!


----------

